# Can any recommend books under these genres?



## PhasesPantazis (May 1, 2006)

Hi, can anyone please recommend some good books that are under these genres:

1. Sci-fi. But not just any sci-fi...something with giant robots in them. I'v been meaning to write something starring giant robotic weapons in a war but I wouldn't mind reading a few to see how it's done and for inspiration.

2. Fantasy. Not too long but not too short either. I'm a fan of Michael Moorcock. In my eyes, he is the KING of fantasy. Can anyone suggest anything else similar to his writing?

3. A really good scary horror novel. Not something classic, not something well known, but something to make me crap my goddamn pants. I have yet to read a horror novel that can scare me.

4. A love story. Nothing too corny, but something that is really passionately written.

Thanks a lot of everyone. Your suggestions will be a giant help.


----------



## Philo (May 2, 2006)

Item 1: Berserker Series by Fred Saberhagen. I read some of these a while ago and big robots kicking ass is the soup of the day.

Items 2 and 3 I'll leave to someone elses more capable hands.

Item 4: No novels come to mind, but I will recommend Shakespeare which I think meets your requirements on both points.

-Philo


----------



## Dephere (May 2, 2006)

1....hm, I'm not sure about the giant robots part, but *Dune*! I haven't personally read it, but it's one of the best sci fi novels, according to general opinion.

2. George R.R. Martin! his Song of Ice and Fire series is fantasmal! You don't have to read them all, so it can be as short as you like. The first book is *A Game of Thrones*.

3.*A House of Leaves*....It's more of a head trip but it's really good. I enjoyed it.

4....I don't read too many love stories, so I have no clue.


----------



## PhasesPantazis (May 2, 2006)

Thank you so much. I will look into the books you both have recommended.


----------



## Dephere (May 2, 2006)

Anytime. :thumbl:


----------



## Stewart (May 3, 2006)

PhasesPantazis said:
			
		

> Fantasy. Not too long but not too short either.






			
				Dephere said:
			
		

> George R.R. Martin! his Song of Ice and Fire series is fantasmal! You don't have to read them all, so it can be as short as you like. The first book is *A Game of Thrones*.



That book hardly falls into the not too long category given that it's over eight hundred pages.


----------



## Dephere (May 3, 2006)

That's not long to me, when there's series out there (The Wheel of Time) which has like ten of these....I figured one 800 pager isn't too bad at all.


----------



## mierkan (May 3, 2006)

For a couple pennies:

1. No clue. Not so much my area, definitely will leave this to more experienced readers in this area.

2. Raymond E. Feist. I haven't read Moorcock, so I can't say how well they would compare, however, Feist keeps me coming back to his world with every new book and/or series.  Starting with the Riftwar Saga (Magician: Apprentice/Magician:Master, Silverthorhn, and A Darkness at Sethanon) you can follow several very understandable characters, then follow along with them through the Riftwar Legacy (Krondor: The Betrayal, Krondor: The Assassins and Krondor: Tear of the Gods) and then their offspring in Prince of the Blood and The King's Buccanneer (two stand alone novels), followed by the SerpentWar Saga, (Shadow of a Dark Queen, Rise of a Merchant Prince, Rage of a Demon King, and Shards of a Broken Crown). There are more books, but these touch on the biggest highlights, and he is even still adding on to this world (Just finished out the Conclave of Shadows series and started a new Darkwar Saga). The worlds depicted are rich, show a lot of resemblance, and you may even find many similiarities to the real world, while not being forced to swallow too much "realism". Far and away my favorite author in this genre, I always look forward to a new book or series by him. (as a note, if you choose to skip over the Riftwar Legacy, I wouldn't hold it against you, they struck me as strained, and harder to get into than his other books).

3. Good luck. I mean that honestly. I, like you have yet to find anything in this genre that really strikes me. Everyone points me to King, or Koontz, and I wind up laughing at them. This seems to be one of the most self-copying genres out there, in that all the stories seem to be the same, and it is hard to find anything that really leaps out and grabs you by the throat and says: "Tremble in fear before me!". If you happen to find anything, please, let me know, I'm interested in something that really strikes me as scary.

4. Once again, I defer to other, more experienced readers, though I will say, the classics seem to be your best bet, since in this day and age, well, it's hard to find a love story that isn't encapsulated in some other storyline, or that isn't too mired in the sexual aspect of things.

mierkan


----------



## PhasesPantazis (May 4, 2006)

I have the Prince of the Blood by Raymond E. Feist but haven't gotten around to reading it. If he is as good as you say, I may have actually found another good fantasy writer outside of Moorcock . I always find fantasy to be all the same. Moorcock is the only one I believe is truly original in his fantasy writing and I think this comes from following his own advice of writing fantasy: "Stop reading fantasy".


----------



## kalibantre (May 4, 2006)

the best love story I ever read, and I dont read many but..

Grafitti by Petri Habouri..

Stunning tale of love, loss and diversity.. so many aspects of love in such a short book, a reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## slayerofangels (May 4, 2006)

Masterpieces of Terror and the Supernatural. Its an anthology so I'm unsure of the author...

Raymond E Feist was alright, though the first book in the Serpent War Saga was my favourite.


----------



## perseph1ne (May 22, 2006)

Fantasy -- The Vlad Taltos series by Steven Brust is good fantasy and all the books are quick reads; they average around 200-250 pages. The first book in that series is Jhereg, it's about an assassin. Also I love Ender's Game and it's not too long but it says a lot about many subjects. 

Horror -- Have you read anything by Poppy Z. Brite? Her stuff is kinda creepy and twisted, she has one, can't remember it's name that is about a killer I think from the killer's point of view. I'm not sure if you'd find them exceptionally scary, but they do have that creepy because there could be people out there that think like this vibe.

perseph1ne

"I know my words are weapons/ full of danger, full of death/ For I confron peace, security,/ and all settled laws, to unsettle them" Walt Whitman


----------



## New Moon (May 22, 2006)

4: Pride and prejudice. it's nice and witty and just a good love story.


----------

